# Nude Photography: Need Professional Tips



## maxjewels (Feb 14, 2008)

So I have been interested in nude photography for a while, but until now had never acquired the courage to do it.

But yesterday I talked with some female friends and they agreed to make some shots. Bue, even though I consider myself a good photographer, I am doubtful as of how to manage the shoot.

Any recommendations?

*The shoot is going to be in my house and we will have adequate lighting and space. I have a Nikon D200 with this lenses: 17-50mm, 70-200mm and 50mm f/1.8.


----------



## usayit (Feb 14, 2008)

Remember.... it takes a while for the "lines" on the skin caused by tight fitted clothing (for example bras) to disappear.  Make sure they have robes to relax in for a little while to allow the skin to recover.  Talk a little during that time... walk through the shoot so to "Break the ice" and keep things flowing and comfortable.

If you have any assistants, make sure they are comfortable with them.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 14, 2008)

maxjewels said:


> So I have been interested in nude photography for a while, but until now had never acquired the courage to do it.
> 
> But yesterday I talked with some female friends and they agreed to make some shots. Bue, even though I consider myself a good photographer, I am doubtful as of how to manage the shoot.
> 
> ...



Begin by telling them to take their clothes off.


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi MaX, and welcome to the forum. This is not my type of shoot, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum anyway.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 14, 2008)

Unless your models are REALLY comfortable with you, I would suggest shooting with a longer focal length.  Otherwise it could creep them out that you are all up on them.... but like I said, it all depends on how well they know you and you know them.  

Good luck!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 15, 2008)

Use the 70-200, use lots of kickers/rim light, and CONSTANTLY talk and explain what you're doing, why this light is going here, why you're on one knee, etc.. It helps break the ice. And don't be afraid to tell them you're nervous.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 15, 2008)

usayit said:


> Remember.... it takes a while for the "lines" on the skin caused by tight fitted clothing (for example bras) to disappear.  Make sure they have robes to relax in for a little while to allow the skin to recover.



true!

I have hardly done any nude, but that can be a problem! It is best if they wear quite lose underwear hours before the shoot already. some girls are into crazy-tight wear which leaves marks for hours!

And I'd also suggest 50mm upwards ... so you all feel comfortable by keeping some distance


----------



## CRman (Feb 15, 2008)

Usayit has it right. Infact u may ask the ladies to not wear a bra (or underwear) inroute to the shoot. Make them comfortable aspossible giving them private area to change, robes ect.... And mentioned, keep any assitance professional. Are you wanting this for portfolio work or posting on the Web? Just hoping you know and understand the 2257 laws. Good luck!


----------



## usayit (Feb 15, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Unless your models are REALLY comfortable with you, I would suggest shooting with a longer focal length.



I don't agree.

Use focal length to compress and expand distances, space, and composition.  You are in a studio environment and working distance can be compromised.  In the case of nude photography, I found the opposite to be true.  Talk them through it... keep them comfortable... assure them that all looks wonderful and they look beautiful.  "baby them through the process.  You can't comfort and lead them if your screaming from across the room.    Medium working distances = intimate working relationship between model and photographer.  Long working distance = cold distant.. model feels alone... as if you are spying on them from a distance.  

Think of it as a tango between you and the model.  Show them their space and your space.  Don't invade but don't keep your space so far apart that the intimacy between the two "dancers" are lost.

Think about it... what makes you more uncomfortable.  Someone pointing a big lens at you (you think they are focusing on your nose or something) or someone pointing a 50mm f1.4 lens at you.....


----------



## usayit (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh yeh... the studio should be on the warmer side.. hehehe lol   Don't want to shoot a model with goose-bumps or the shivers....  lol

oh yeh... for the shy ones... start with somewhat clothed shots.. and work your way from there.  Helps introduce the idea of being nude slowly.  Build their confidence while their cloths are on.  Perhaps take some test shots while still in the robe.  

BTW.. if I wasn't clear before....  If you are a male, you probably should have a female assistant or at least a female friend or something.  It helps calm the air and legally... you just never know what to expect..

Man...  its been a long time... it was fun shoot.. I miss those days.  The only nudes I do now are of my 1 year old playing in the water during bath tiime for the grandparents to see.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree. Use a shorter focal length and get in close. You want to maximize depth, not flatten it. 

Start with a basic light setup and run off some shots, just to get things going...you probably won't keep them. Then spend a good amount of time moving your lights around and just watching very carefully to see how the light is falling and what shadows it's casting. Remember that when half the figure is in shadow the body's dimensional qualities from the light are strongest. This can work against you if you model is not thin. 

A few random tips:
-Lighting breasts from the side tends to make them look fuller and rounder.
-Avoid taking any dead-on shots unless you're going for a bare-all kind of portrait. 
-Body parts closest to the camera will appear largest in the shot. Be especially careful of this with thighs, and with upper-arms.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2008)

What do you have for lighting?  Do you have an idea of the type & style of shots that you are going for?  It would really help to have a plan going in, and be prepared to create the light that will be needed.

A Playboy shoot, for example, might have 20 to 30 different lights, reflectors & modifiers all used for one shot.  On the other hand, some of the best nudes I've seen, have been lit with only window light.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 15, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> A Playboy shoot, for example, might have 20 to 30 different lights, reflectors & modifiers all used for one shot.



That is why they often look so synthetic and unreal ... at least to me.


----------



## usayit (Feb 15, 2008)

I vaguely remember those shoots looking more synthetic now more than yesteryears.  I think there's a lot more photoshop'ing involved for todays shoots.

I swear those models will start "glowing" after being barraged with 20-30 lights after the shoot.  heheh lol.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw an interview with Heff...he insisted that they don't do any 'air brushing' or other post production work like that.  I call B.S. on that.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 15, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I saw an interview with Heff...he insisted that they don't do any 'air brushing' or other post production work like that.  I call B.S. on that.



With good enough hair, makeup, and lighting, there isn't always a need.


----------



## confucious (Feb 15, 2008)

Nude shoots are always fun...just keep in mind you are not trying to put out a magazine in a month, this is for fun/experiment.  The girls will be wowed with the shots you end up with...they are always pleased to see themselves in flattering shots and it provides them with a different perspective on themselves/thier bodies.  A few things I've learnt (some will have been posted above already):


Like one poster said, baby them.  Let them know they're beautiful, and let them know what angle, shadow, contrast, shape you are going for.
get them in on the creative process - let them have input on the shot (after you've gotten the exact one you want, of course), let them move freely, pose/laugh/stretch how they want to.  When they are involved in the artistic side they get more excited and feel less like a big mac under a heat lamp.  Okay - bad comparison...
Shallow depth of field can be intriguing/alluring but can also remove some of the beauty of her lines.  Ie: long curving thigh to stomach etc.  PLay with it, maybe even do some shots with low aperture and high.  IN post-process you'll learn what effects both have.
This one should really be #1.  Have a good idea for 10-15 poses/scenes and what you want out of them.  Cut out magazine pics, or better yet - SKETCH the poses you want beforehand and reference as you shoot.  You will be nervous and it is possible to forget, in the midst of all the lighting, angles, small talk etc, all the artistic stuff you had down pat before the shoot.
PLay with poses - some stiff and formal seeming ones look great on camera, others look like cheap porn...there is a fine line.  One girl I shot thought pubic hair in the shot (it was a tasteful pose) made it seem more cheap porn style...I agreed (somewhat).
I think the 50mm. might be your best friend in this....
   have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's where I can actually help (for the first time ever!) I actually learned formal photography in the studio taking nudes PRE-PHOTOSHOP DAYS... when we had to get it right in the camera. You cant average 4, 2 hours sessions a day, 5 days a week for a year and NOT learn something.

I am going to take it for granted that you know how lighting works and how not to make it to harsh so...

First, tell her NOT to wear under garments to the shoot. Also stay away from thinks with tight drawstrings that will leave marks on her body anywhere. Try to imagine putting a rubber band around your arm for an hour and then taking a photo when you take it off... there will be a mark.

Second, if she is a heavy makeup wearer, tell her to tone it down if she tends to look as if her face and shoulders are 3 skin tones different.

Third, pay attention to things like elbows, knees and feet. These things will creep up on you in the strangest times and will look unnaturally large in some shots that clothed, might not be as bad.

Fourth, other "wrinkely" (my own word) areas pop up in places that they shouldn't like under the armpit area and the love handle area. Make sure you are aware of these spots.

Fifth, have her arch her back, watch her posture and make sure she never stands square to you. Make her lean in a little and drop the camera forward shoulder a little and stay aware of "basic" poses (hopefully you have a grasp on this basic... otherwise... well, I won't even get into that). 

Sixth, which is probably first and should be addressed ahead of time like number one, tell her to eat and drink something beforehand. This is going to be a hard session. Not only are you going to be worried about lighting, you can't do all of those cool tricks with clothes you normally could. If she has a little tummy pudge, in a shirt, no problem... Nude, BIG PROBLEM!!! Also tell her it's going to be physically uncomfortable because the positions that are comfortable to lounge around in usually don't make flattering shots. But a sexy nude shot might be one where she has to arch her back while she tucks her left knee to the side 3 inches and holds her neck that is starting to get a crink in it all the while smile and hold her breath because her tummy pudge is showing and her armpit has only 2 winkles where it usually has 5...OMG!! It's going to be exhausting.

Seven is interesting. Spoken from a dude... to a dude... You will more than likely NOT be thinking that there is a nude chick in front of me, you have lighting and all of the other things I mentioned plus all of the things I didn't mention. But if you have the tendency to "enjoy your surroundings more than normal"... wear an un-tucked long shirt that dropped below your waist!

Now... here is that most important thing: treat her like a lady! She's not there for your amusement or to be ogled. What I did mostly is (and I forgot this -have her bring a robe) while she was dressed in the robe, I'd show her the basic pose... yes I personally got on the floor and "posed" for them, then I'd turn my back to them and let them disrobe themselves and get into position and then I'd turn around and instruct them how to tweak the shot.

Good luck and I hope I didn't scare you!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 17, 2008)

So... how did the shoot go?


----------



## Socrates (Feb 17, 2008)

dpolston said:


> So... how did the shoot go?



Have you noticed that the guy that started this thread never came back?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 17, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Have you noticed that the guy that started this thread never came back?



Hmm...how strange.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Feb 17, 2008)

Aww, I hope it worked out for him.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

It was a couple days and his first post... first he was likely traumitized like hell, as was his model and ordinarily... how many times does anything that you do come out perfectly on the first try?

I think we can guess the results.


----------



## gendarmee (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess the thread starter is taking his/her time in getting back....this has turned out to be a very informative thread.


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sure that the OP found it more informative than any of us here... lol


----------



## Socrates (Feb 17, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I am sure that the OP found it more informative than any of us here... lol



"Informative" or "enjoyable?"


----------



## dpolston (Feb 17, 2008)

I didn't mean to scare him...


----------



## JerryPH (Feb 17, 2008)

Socrates said:


> "Informative" or "enjoyable?"


 
 :lmao:

I do hope it was a positive experience for him, though.


----------



## chris_arnet (Feb 17, 2008)

i have a friend thats into nude art, she paints and i (obviously) do photography. we were going to model for each other, but i dont do studio, and she wasn't comfortable nude outdoors, and then i got a girlfriend, who wasnt comfortable with me nude in front of other girls, so that all went to hell.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Feb 17, 2008)

chris_arnet said:


> i have a friend thats into nude art, she paints and i (obviously) do photography. we were going to model for each other, but i dont do studio, and she wasn't comfortable nude outdoors, and then i got a girlfriend, who wasnt comfortable with me nude in front of other girls, so that all went to hell.



Your girlfriend should be sympathetic the the plight of an artist


----------



## NM Rich (Feb 19, 2008)

dpolston said:


> Here's where I can actually help (for the first time ever!) I actually learned formal photography in the studio taking nudes PRE-PHOTOSHOP DAYS... when we had to get it right in the camera. You cant average 4, 2 hours sessions a day, 5 days a week for a year and NOT learn something.
> 
> I am going to take it for granted that you know how lighting works and how not to make it to harsh so...
> 
> ...


 
Awesome write up!  I know this isn't my thread, but I found your post very helpful!


----------



## Fliphishermon (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe the reason Maxjewels never got back to us is becasue he's still shooting...   :thumbup:


----------



## Socrates (Feb 19, 2008)

Fliphishermon said:


> Maybe the reason Maxjewels never got back to us is becasue he's still shooting... :thumbup:


 
Or perhaps the excitement was too much for him!


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 19, 2008)

Or maybe he was hoping we'd post example shots, and none of us did so they found it uninteresting.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 19, 2008)

NM Rich said:


> Awesome write up!  I know this isn't my thread, but I found your post very helpful!



Thank you! I do need to practice what I preach... I have a session coming up this weekend where I will have to use my own advice. 

I'll post a few "mild" shots later maybe.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> That is why they often look so synthetic and unreal ... at least to me.


 
Hahaha That is because they are synthetic and unreal! :lmao:



dpolston said:


> Thank you! I do need to practice what I preach... I have a session coming up this weekend where I will have to use my own advice.
> 
> I'll post a few "mild" shots later maybe.


 

I agree, your post did help a lot.. And I am usually the model, not the photographer. But I occassionally am the photographer.

From a model stand point, make the room WARM!!! 

So does anyone have ideas on poses for models?


----------



## Big Wallaby (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a great thread.  I have a shoot coming up that, while not nude, it is swimwear/lingerie, and in that situation, the same basic rules apply.  Thanks!


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 20, 2008)

so would the 50mm 1.8 lens be the better choice in a enviorment like this?


----------



## Speedy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks, this is very helpful. I've got some people who are going to want me to do some shooting for them, and this will probably apply for the swimwear.

Fortunately, it's not till summer so I have some time to figure out the ins and outs of my camera.


----------



## Fliphishermon (Feb 20, 2008)

If you ever need ideas about poses or shots just go here http://istockphoto.com/index.php and browse.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you, that will come in handy!


----------



## dpolston (Feb 20, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> So does anyone have ideas on poses for models?



This used to drive my wife crazy but: I went to the shop that cut our hair and asked the owner to save the old magazines (like Glamor, Cosmo, G.Q. whatever fashion mag that she was going to throw away) for me. I'd pick them up when I got my hair cut and I'd go home and rip out every cool pose or shot that I saw and I'd keep them in a file folder. You can use things like Victoria's Secret and the like... great images and flawless poses.

This way, I could use the tear-outs as inspiration and reference to what I was going to have to shoot myself. I have even found this extremely helpful to my clients. I have grabbed a tear-out and said... "do this as best as you can!" You would be surprised how much better your communication becomes when there are visuals. Plus if you learn these poses in the mirror and show them yourself, you can "awe" them by them thinking that you made this up yourself and didn't "borrow" this from someone else.

btw - the reason I got the job at the studio in the first place is because of the owner of the studio had the "tear-out" obsession in common. His was OUI and Penthouse, mine was more along the S.I. Swimsuit line.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

dpolston said:


> This used to drive my wife crazy but: I went to the shop that cut our hair and asked the owner to save the old magazines (like Glamor, Cosmo, G.Q. whatever fashion mag that she was going to throw away) for me. I'd pick them up when I got my hair cut and I'd go home and rip out every cool pose or shot that I saw and I'd keep them in a file folder. You can use things like Victoria's Secret and the like... great images and flawless poses.
> 
> This way, I could use the tear-outs as inspiration and reference to what I was going to have to shoot myself. I have even found this extremely helpful to my clients. I have grabbed a tear-out and said... "do this as best as you can!" You would be surprised how much better your communication becomes when there are visuals. Plus if you learn these poses in the mirror and show them yourself, you can "awe" them by them thinking that you made this up yourself and didn't "borrow" this from someone else.
> 
> btw - the reason I got the job at the studio in the first place is because of the owner of the studio had the "tear-out" obsession in common. His was OUI and Penthouse, mine was more along the S.I. Swimsuit line.


 

Sweet.. I just need to find the SI swimsuit mag. Thank you soo much for your help!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 20, 2008)

> This used to drive my wife crazy but: I went to the shop that cut our hair and asked the owner to save the old magazines (like Glamor, Cosmo, G.Q. whatever fashion mag that she was going to throw away) for me. I'd pick them up when I got my hair cut and I'd go home and rip out every cool pose or shot that I saw and I'd keep them in a file folder. You can use things like Victoria's Secret and the like... great images and flawless poses.
> 
> This way, I could use the tear-outs as inspiration and reference to what I was going to have to shoot myself. I have even found this extremely helpful to my clients. I have grabbed a tear-out and said... "do this as best as you can!" You would be surprised how much better your communication becomes when there are visuals. Plus if you learn these poses in the mirror and show them yourself, you can "awe" them by them thinking that you made this up yourself and didn't "borrow" this from someone else.
> 
> btw - the reason I got the job at the studio in the first place is because of the owner of the studio had the "tear-out" obsession in common. His was OUI and Penthouse, mine was more along the S.I. Swimsuit line.


Great tip.  I leaned about 'tear sheets' from an instructor of mine.  It was for wedding photography but the concept is the same.

After a while, you get to know your favorites, you tweak them and before you know it, you don't need the sheets and you are an expert at posing your models.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 20, 2008)

Those are great idea's... Cheat sheets of sorts.. I guess whatever works.


----------



## Happy Hour (Feb 20, 2008)

From a girls POV being the model. I would say start with very tasteful shots and let her see them. That makes the girl feel allot more comfortable when they see that they are not being used for straight up porn! I think the best shoots I've ever done were the first half of the session I had partial clothing on or my happy places were covered by my hands or the way I was posing.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree, some of the shots where I was hiding most of my body, were some of the best shots. But you as the model should have a general idea of what the photographer is doing because you are doing the posing.
There is a difference between nude photography and porn. Just because you are naked doesn't make it porn.


----------



## rebelnewbie (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought my fiancee wouldn't be into it at first, but I think the key is taking tasteful pictures that bring out their best qualities. Once they see that they can be really beautiful on camera it's exciting and enjoyable. I think it has more to do with the fear of being judged than it is being seen. My fiancee even went on to say that she wouldn't mind them being in a show. I wouldn't have thought she would be comfortable with that.

In addition it was helpful to provide a fun theme that includes partially clothed photos first. Firstly, we did a burlesque theme. This allows them to gradually become nude within their comfort zone. First was fully clothed, then barely covered, then nude. It made the process a lot easier.


----------



## rebelnewbie (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I agree about tear sheets. We printed out one sheet with about 12 small thumbnails to choose from. Having predetermined photos helped immensely. That, I think, is the other fear; the fear of not knowing how to pose. Once they successfully copy a few they will tend to get more creative and make their own poses with a little built up confidence.


----------



## wyattsmoma (Feb 22, 2008)

I have to say that I have come across some Great advice from this thread. I am just beginning to understand how to achieve the look I will be wanting.  I take this advice to heart and am extremely happy that you are all here to share. thanks!!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 22, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I agree, some of the shots where I was hiding most of my body, were some of the best shots. But you as the model should have a general idea of what the photographer is doing because you are doing the posing.
> There is a difference between nude photography and porn. Just because you are naked doesn't make it porn.



Porn is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

